# Super-Chunk corner frame plans please



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm building the traps tomorrow. They will be small-ish traps (8.5 x8.5 x 12, 16 triangles per 2x4 sheet of OC703) and from floor to ceiling.

Would someone please post the framing plans/ideas for these types of traps?

There will be velvet curtains hanging in front of them (pretty much the whole front wall will be velvet drapes over OC703 pieces to deaden as much as possible) so we are not planning on any sort of speaker cloth or burlap covering them. We just want ot keep the triangles in place.

Thoughts?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you just want to hold everything in place, simply slap two 1 bys on each wall in front of the stacks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ummm. If you're getting 16 triangles per 2'x4' sheet, you should be cutting them at 12x12x17"

8 pcs per 2x4 yields 17x17x24
4 pcs per 2x4 yields 24x24x34

Bryan


----------



## pounce (Sep 10, 2009)

It's possible he meant 32 instead of 16.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

eugovector said:


> If you just want to hold everything in place, simply slap two 1 bys on each wall in front of the stacks.


Yup. And if you rip the long edges ar 45 degrees, you get a lip to hold the corners and a 45 degree surface to stretch some thin cloth across.

For the dimensions/count - I just wanted to make sure whether he was shooting for a specific size (how much material he'd need) or if he had a certain amount of material and was figuring how big he could get them with that much material.

Bryan


----------



## pounce (Sep 10, 2009)

Personally, I'd hate cutting all those triangles. I'd cut a sheet the long way at two 45's and have a ~15.64" face and a small cavity. You can use the edge of a workbench or two thin straight edges on either side offset to make a guide for a 45 then just use a bread knife or turkey carver and run it down the edges. A couple of dabs of great stuff window and door foam to stick them together and you are done.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

So because my front projection wall is so small (10' x 7') how do I cut these things to get a triangle that is 12" at the long side? My daughter who is a whiz at math said if I wanted 12" on the long side, that would make the sides 8.5". Is she correct and if so how would I slice the 2x4 to get that?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

At that point, you're really going to start cutting the effectiveness going that small and lessening the material thickness.

Bryan, would he see better results with 12x12 square pillars?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> So because my front projection wall is so small (10' x 7') how do I cut these things to get a triangle that is 12" at the long side? My daughter who is a whiz at math said if I wanted 12" on the long side, that would make the sides 8.5". Is she correct and if so how would I slice the 2x4 to get that?


Yes. That's correct - but you'd get 32 triangles from a 2'x4' sheet. Being a solid chunk, it will still perform decently.

A 12x12 square chunk would provide more surface area and more average thickness for deeper bass performance. You'd get 8 of those out of a 2'x4' piece.

Bryan


----------



## pounce (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is a simple diagram of cutting 12" face right triangles


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks. I didn't want to intrude into screen space and wanted to keep the super chunks to a minimum, but i will look at the spacing and see if I can get larger ones in.

So basically just rip a long 1x2 at an angle, finish nail it in place and then stack OC703. Right?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I might stack, then nail. Less fibers breaking off from sliding down the rail, but I haven't done this project before.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Either way will work but nailing later is certainly cleaner if you can get everything to stay up in the mean time.

Bryan


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ended up doing the 12x12x17's. Stacked them and my wife had the amazingly easy idea of using muslin cloth and stapling them on the edges so they hold them in. No wood at all and solid as a rock. The black velvet curtains will cover them anyway.


----------

